# 811 & a Smart Card



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Boy, am I confused !! I spoke to someone about 1 1/2 weeks ago in the Executive Offices regarding adding Voom and he said I would need an updated smart card for my 811 and would have one sent out so when the installer got here next week to install the Voom (61.5) dish, he would have the updated smart card and could put it in. As of today, I still hadn't received the smart card so I called and spoke with an advanced tech at Dish. He said the 811 already has the latest and greatest smart card built in and there is no card to replace (or update). He indicated that applied to all 811's regardless of when they were built. Therefore, he said he had no idea why I was told that about the smart card as all updates for the 811 are strictly done via software.
Which one is true??

Ken


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

There is no external smart card on the 811. All tweaks to the 811 are made over the satellite link.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

The 811 has the latest smartcard. You should be all set.

You may have an old receiver with an old card listed on your account. I was told that I still had a receiver with a blue card when I added Voom. I would need a yellow card to get the new channels. I had to tell the CSR that the receiver I have with the blue card can't get HD, so I didn't really need the yellow card to get Voom. She agreed and activated Voom. They are sending the yellow card for the old receiver.


----------



## smoke (Apr 7, 2005)

When we first received our 811 (Dec 04), and called for activation, we were told to insert the smart card. Since none came with it, we used the one of our old receiver--only later learning that the 811 had a built in one.

Still hoping to receive DD 5.1. Have asked for my old receiver (6000) back, but they will not do so. Waste of $$ getting all those new HD channels


----------

